# Where can I find a decent, reasonably priced, grooming kit?



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm looking into grooming Zero myself. He's well-mannered, willing to suffer through a bad haircut and easy to get along with. Plus, it saves me $50. What's a good price to pay for a decent grooming kit though? I don't want to spend $400 on something high tech. He's not a show dog. I just want to be able to give him a pretty standard sport cut. He's a cocker spaniel if that matters at all.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

hulkamaniac said:


> I'm looking into grooming Zero myself. He's well-mannered, willing to suffer through a bad haircut and easy to get along with. Plus, it saves me $50. What's a good price to pay for a decent grooming kit though? I don't want to spend $400 on something high tech. He's not a show dog. I just want to be able to give him a pretty standard sport cut. He's a cocker spaniel if that matters at all.



Unfortunately, there's no such thing as a "decent" grooming kit.  The ones you see in the stores are junk really, and you are going to have a heck of a time getting them to go thru a cocker coat. You are going to have to spend a few hundred dollars in order to get equipment that is going to actually work. Just because he is a pet, doesn't mean that cheap stuff will go thru his coat. For the very basics, you are going to need a clipper (I would recommend Andis AG 2 speed) 10 blade, 30blade, and probably a 7F for his back if you are going to keep him in a cocker cut. If you want to scissor his legs and "skirt" you will only need shears then. Roseline and Dubl Duck are decent shears for pet owners, that don't cost an arm and a leg. If you would rather use an attachment/comb to set length on his legs, then I would recommend the Wahl Stainless set of attachments, that fit over the 30 blade. Of course, shampoo, nail trimmers, ear cleaner and cottonballs, slicker brush and greyhound comb. You will want to wash him first, then blow dry while brushing. If you air dry, he will dry curly and knotted, and make clipping harder, especially if you want to leave length on his legs. Clean coats won't dull blades and shears as fast...clipping dirty coats KILLS blades. Happy Grooming.


----------



## Shazamataz (Jan 23, 2010)

I agree with Graco.. you get what you pay for with grooming tools.
I bought a pair of clippers from Kmart for $20 to cut my partners hair... ended up trying them on the dogs (I had no sharp blades at the time) and they were blunt before I even got their faces done.

A good pair of clippers and a few good blades will last you years... you just need to look after them and get the blades sharpened every few uses (which only costs about $10)


----------



## RinseAce (Aug 16, 2010)

Part of grooming is also the bath part. There are pet showers available for not a whole lot of money ($30 or so). They are basically a flexible hose and a sprayer that hook up to either a special connector in your shower or a special connector on a faucet. After you cut, a good bath is always next to get all the loose hair out as well. Get a pet hair snare as well so you do not plug your shower or faucet drains.


----------



## melisssaparker46 (Sep 24, 2010)

i bought mine the shop owned by my vet and it is quite convenient for me taking good care of my dog.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

hulkamaniac said:


> I'm looking into grooming Zero myself. He's well-mannered, willing to suffer through a bad haircut and easy to get along with. Plus, it saves me $50. What's a good price to pay for a decent grooming kit though? I don't want to spend $400 on something high tech. He's not a show dog. I just want to be able to give him a pretty standard sport cut. He's a cocker spaniel if that matters at all.


Heheheh sorry, couldn't help myself. You want cheap grooming, you need a dog who doesn't require the kind of grooming and maintenance that a cocker does! As Graco22 stated, you're going to need to invest a few hundred dollars, at least ($400 will pay for the hv dryer, but that's it).


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I bought a set at Costco it had 2 sized clippers and about 15-20 clipper heads (is that what you call them??). The whole thing was only about $30. I ended up giving them to a friend whose dog needs to be clipped as mine do not


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> I bought a set at Costco it had 2 sized clippers and about 15-20 clipper heads (is that what you call them??). The whole thing was only about $30. I ended up giving them to a friend whose dog needs to be clipped as mine do not


They are clled clip on combs 

And while those can be great. you really need/want clipper here the blades can detach and you can change sizes of those. IMO. or else youll never beable to properly clip in between toes, sanatariy area, inside ears (as he has a cocker he will want to do that) ect.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> I bought a set at Costco it had 2 sized clippers and about 15-20 clipper heads (is that what you call them??). The whole thing was only about $30. I ended up giving them to a friend whose dog needs to be clipped as mine do not


NOT worth buying, esp. grooming a cocker.


----------



## kevreh (Oct 28, 2009)

I bought this kit at Petsmart: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4085573&lmdn=Price

Also bought a scissors with a blunt tip for safety reasons. 

The clipper above is $29. I have a Cockapoo so her coat is pretty thick, not too much though. I understand the point about cheap clippers, but my thought is if I use them a few times then I can decide if I want to continue to groom in the long term and put some $$ into a good pair. Put another way, I'd like to learn to drive before I buy the BMW of clippers.

Kevin


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

I bought a pair of andies clippers at petcetera for $60 and so far they have worked great I have been grooming Bella myself for months. Now that I am sure I am going to continue I am going to start looking into better ones as I know these wont last forever  but they have more than paid for themselves.


----------

